#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Soma de Data em PHP

## Bruno

Pessoal to com dificuldade em somar data no php

procurei na internet alguns exemplos porem só axei os que soma a data atual do sistema 

tipo hp é 30/10/2006 somando mais 1 dia fica 31/10/2006 porem o que eu preciso não é osmar a data atual do sistema mais sim a data que eu definir

ex:

20/10/2006 com mais 5 dias = 25/10/2006

----------


## MarcusMaciel

De uma lida nisso benatto

PHP: mktime - Manual

certamente vai resolver seu problema  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

e ai veio blz

eu consegui 

$data1="20/10/2006";
$data_embarque = implode(preg_match("~\/~", $data1) == 0 ? "/" : "-", array_reverse(explode(preg_match("~\/~", $data1) == 0 ? "-" : "/", $data1)));
//Divide a string em um array com dia, mês e ano
$partes=explode("/",$data1);
//Período em dias que será adicionado(ou subtraindo)
$periodo=14;
//Data modificada

$data_embarque=date("Y-m-d",mktime(0,0,0,$partes[1] ,$partes[0] + $periodo ,$partes[2]));

----------

